# Oh no .....



## Relle (Apr 17, 2011)

What happened to my soap ...












Just joking   , its my pavolva and the second one its decorated on the top with fruit.


Relle.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 17, 2011)

I bet that tastes good! Pavlova is one of my faves.


----------



## Relle (Apr 17, 2011)

There was none left, first time I've made it, took it to a barbie. I put vanilla yoghurt on top to keep the calories down haha and just some blueberries, strawberries and passionfruit. Haven't made it since cause I'd eat the lot.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 18, 2011)

Divine ...  love pav that's crunchy on the outside and chewy inside.  Covered with loads of whipped cream and blueberries, raspberries, strawberries and karaka berries (if I'm in New Zealand).

Your's looks divine Relle!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 18, 2011)

So Relle, where was OUR invites ?????


----------



## Relle (Apr 18, 2011)

I kept the cals down on this one with Jalna Yoghurt.

Next time I make one Trace, I'll let you know well in advance and you can book plane tickets.    or I can just have a slice for you.  

Relle.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 18, 2011)

we need a like button!!!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks yummy!!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 2, 2011)

I didn't know Pavlova cakes until I met my other half - what I was missing! Luckily, my MIL makes it for me on a regular basis (*almost* makes up for all the rest...)  :wink:


----------



## IanT (May 3, 2011)

okay i know i can google this, but for the sake of others who dont know...what is a pavlova cake? looks goooood


----------



## Catmehndi (May 4, 2011)

It's New Zealand's national desert!
Made with a meringue (egg white fluffed up and baked) and topped with whipped cream and fresh fruits. There are variations, of course.

As per our ever useful Wikipedia:

Pavlova is a meringue-based dessert named after the Russian ballet dancer Anna Pavlova.[1] Colloquially referred to as "pav", it is a cake similar to meringue with a crispy crust and soft, light inner.[2] The name is pronounced /pævˈloʊvə/ or /pɑːvˈloʊvə/, unlike the name of the dancer, which was /ˈpɑːvləvə/ or /ˈpævləvə/.[3][4][5]

The dessert is believed to have been created in honour of the dancer either during or after one of her tours to Australia and New Zealand in the 1920s. The nationality of its creator has been a source of argument between the two nations for many years, but formal research indicates New Zealand as the more probable source.[2]

The dessert is a popular dish and an important part of the national cuisine of both countries, and is frequently served during celebratory and holiday meals.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 5, 2011)

Known as pavlova or pav ... no need for cake, as pavlova is usually a dessert (maybe known as a sweet in some countries) ... and we Kiwi's are proud to acknowledge it as ours!


----------



## Lynnz (May 5, 2011)

YEAH DragonKaz :0) Oh boy now that makes the mouthwater...........I say dont spare the calories with that one I want loads of whipped cream......My mother used to mix instant pud with the cream too yummo :0)


----------



## cinta (May 6, 2011)

Oh yum! Looks delicious!


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 6, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> My mother used to mix instant pud with the cream too yummo :0)


 I had forgotten about that ... they were super pavs!  Instant pud ... yummie ... do they still exist?


----------



## Araseth (May 6, 2011)

Wish I could eat the pixels  looks scrumptious


----------



## cinta (May 6, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Lyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, you can find them in the dessert section of the supermarket, where all the ice-cream toppings etc. are. They are soooo cheap, and are great to whip up as a last-minute dessert. Love them!


----------

